# California to Legalize Weed for Everyone!!!



## dagnar (Aug 8, 2008)

**June 30, 2008**

There is an initiative in the works that could end up on the November ballot that allows for marijuana to be sold to anyone, and anywhere that already sells alcohol. Its being called The Inalienable Rights Enforcement Initiative. From the full text of the measure:

    This initiative will amend the Constitution of California to defend and safeguard the inalienable rights of the People against infringement by governments and corporations, providing for the lawful growth, sale, and possession of marijuana. Marijuana will be taxed through a system of stamps and licenses--a $5 stamp will be required for the sale of an eighth ounce of marijuana and a $50 annual license will be required for the growth of one marijuana plant. To protect participants and encourage participation in the system, such licenses and stamps will be available anonymously in stores where marijuana is sold.

So instead of getting some quack doctor to give you a prescription for $100 because of your supposed "anxiety" or alleged "insomnia", you will just pay an extra tax each time you buy yourself another 8th.

Aside from allowing all willing adults to be able to buy weed easily, this initiative will start to generate revenue for California, and stimulate our struggling economy. More weed stores means more jobs for Californians, more taxes to be collected, and more people enjoying better weed. And finally marijuana will be put into the same file as Alcohol and Cigarettes where it belongs, instead of it being equated with crack-cocaine and heroine.

The initiative goes on to say why they believe this to be a necessary measure:

    We also hold these truths to be self-evident-That, as an intoxicant, marijuana is far less harmful to the health and safety of the People than alcohol--That, as a smoking substance, marijuana is far less addictive or harmful to the health of the People than tobacco--That, even though alcohol is harmful to the health and safety of the People, the prohibition of alcohol from 1920 to 1933 only increased the harms associated with alcohol use: criminals seized control of the alcohol market, crime and violence increased greatly, and poverty, unemployment, and corruption flourished, while otherwise lawful alcohol drinkers were treated as "criminals" subject to detention, arrest, and incarceration, even though they had not harmed the rights of anyone--That, as with alcohol prohibition, the prohibition of marijuana has only increased the harms associated with the use of marijuana: criminals control a multi-billion dollar market, crime and violence have increased greatly, and poverty, unemployment, and corruption flourish, while otherwise law-abiding marijuana smokers are treated as "criminals" subject to detention, arrest, and incarceration, even though they have not harmed the rights of anyone-That the history of marijuana prohibition is a history of repeated injuries and infringements upon the inalienable rights, powers, and best interests of the People.

**** Yes! Preach on, brothers! They go on to point out that alcohol, tobacco, and big-pharma lobbyists have the politicians that are supposed to represent the People in their back-pockets and serving the interests of the alcohol, tobacco, and big-pharma industries.

    Despite the harms of marijuana prohibition, politicians persist in imposing and upholding marijuana prohibition, because these politicians are not working for the People--they are working for the corporate executives who financed their campaigns, such as corporate executives in the alcohol industry who want to protect their monopoly on intoxication, corporate executives in the tobacco industry who want to protect their monopoly on smoking, corporate executives in the pharmaceutical industry who want to protect their monopoly on expensive medicines, and corporate executives in the many industries threatened by competition with hemp. These corporate executives pull the strings of the government to perpetuate marijuana prohibition despite its harms, because they do not care about the inalienable rights and best interests of the People--they care about taking as much money from the People as possible. These corporate executives also use their control of the mainstream media to make it seem like marijuana prohibition is a failed attempt to serve the interests of the People, censoring the idea that marijuana prohibition is a successful attempt to serve corporate interests at the expense of the People. For these corporate interests, politicians sacrifice the inalienable rights and best interests of the People. This corruption and corporate influence is worse at the national level, where the People can least afford political influence and the media is most effective at manipulating public debate. Because of this corruption, it is futile for the People to turn to the federal government for protection--because the federal government is the source of the harm. The repeated attempts by the People to reduce the harms of marijuana prohibition have been answered only by repeated injury. The harm from marijuana prohibition is ongoing and the need for relief is urgent. Such is the suffering of the People, and such is the necessity that constrains us to alter our former systems of government. A government with a character marked by every act that defines a tyrant is unfit to be the ruler of a free people. Therefore, appealing to humankind for the rightness of our intentions

They need 694,354 signatures by September, 5, 2008. I think it's totally do-able. Its been over a decade since Proposition 215, the Compassionate Use Act of 1996, was passed with over 5 million votes in favor.

So 12 years later... are we more or less tolerant of recreational use of marijuana? For now, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## winstonwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow. This could be a real crack in the dam. The whole corrupt, hypocritical prohibition edifice could come tumbling down rather quickly if something like this passes... particularly if Democrats win in November. The lives of all of us here on this forum would be immeasurably and immediately improved. Thanks for posting...


----------



## city (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG. after reading this the song "GOING BACK TO CALI" comes to mind.. and there is no way in hell im moving back there. but sweeeeeet!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 8, 2008)

Send it east, we could use all the help we can get!!!


----------



## LowRider (Aug 8, 2008)

especially south east


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 8, 2008)

It all boils down to the powers that be sitting in a room and asking this one question:

"How much money can we make from this?"

'specially Arnie. He screwed me personally with the new workers compensation laws....

...which is why I have a NEW full time job...self employed even.


----------



## city (Aug 8, 2008)

The biggest thing for our gov. on legalizing MJ IMO is taxxing. i dont think they know how they are going to tax it. they can get sales taxx on it like tobacco if they had a regulated producer. but since everyone home grows they have no way of controlling it or collecting on it.Hardly onyone bottles there own beer or grows tobacco. they buy it which means the state and fed are getting there cut. they would have to first legalize the sell of MJ before they could legalize the MJ itself.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 8, 2008)

The Message Is Getting Out, Everybody In America That Smokes Marijuana, Plant A Seed Today..... I Got Six Babies Born Today..... Bagseed, I Am Going To Call It Olimpic Bud..lol....


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 8, 2008)

very good read. maybe someday.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 8, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> The biggest thing for our gov. on legalizing MJ IMO is taxxing. i dont think they know how they are going to tax it. they can get sales taxx on it like tobacco if they had a regulated producer. but since everyone home grows they have no way of controlling it or collecting on it.Hardly onyone bottles there own beer or grows tobacco. they buy it which means the state and fed are getting there cut. they would have to first legalize the sell of MJ before they could legalize the MJ itself.


 

at one time i thought the same thing but its so much more than that. heres a little taste of what i mean.. 

it can be taxed just like tobaccoo, anyone can grow tobaccoo dry it and smoke it. if they taxed every gram on ounce of mj it still wouldn't generate as much money as all the fines for possesion, or probation fees to the state. the state gets money from the feds to house prisoners, legal mj would reduce the prison population there by reducing the amount of money paid to the state by the feds. also prisons get local highway mowing and cleaning contracts, less mj offenders means less free labor. less free labor means less work being done so less money for the state prisons. also you have companys like dupont who benifit from the prohabition on hemp with synthetic materials. oil companys lose money because hemp can seed oil can be used as a fuel, big pharm loses money because mj helps with so many things, why buy advil if you can smoke a plant thats free to grow. its a lot more than taxes holding mj back. jmo

 think of every person arrested last year for mj, if each person paid a minimum fine of 1,000 dollars. most cases its more in some alot more. then think of how much they paid a lawyer, a bonds man, court costs, jail maintinance fees, probation fees. drug classes in some states. thats alot more money than any tax would generate.. again just my opinion.. this is a hot topic. 

don't take this the wrong way.. i think we can and will one day see legal mj but its gonna be a tuff fight.


----------



## city (Aug 8, 2008)

oh i completely agree with you on all that. i do know that 99% of the hemp the US uses to create products in the US is from Canada. so maybe they are against us too.lol


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone have any fresh links? I would like to see how the sig collection is going.


----------



## Tater (Aug 8, 2008)

But how will I support my personal war in the Congo?  I mean if you legalize weed you will destroy the black market that allows me to make massive profits while destroying the lives of others.  This isn't fair.


----------



## LowRider (Aug 9, 2008)

there won't be problems taxing.  it won't shut down companies.  they will adapt just like they do today.  i have said this from the get go since being on here.  tobacco companies will pick up the cigarette aspect of mj and coffee shops will be the new coffee shops.  matter of fact we would become a tourist destination from around the world not that we aren't already.  clothing manufacturers would also use hemp instead of cotton or a mix as a lot of clothing is now.  no one will hurt not even pharmaceutical companies.  i seriously bet that this is a ploy by some anti pot person that made this crap up.  if they see that people want something they will make it.  its simple economics people.  think about it.


----------



## dagnar (Aug 9, 2008)

Won't the snack companies be cashing in? Maybe put the snack machines next to the erb vending machines. lol


----------



## LowRider (Aug 9, 2008)

dagnar said:
			
		

> Won't the snack companies be cashing in? Maybe put the snack machines next to the erb vending machines. lol


 
lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

if it was legalized like say amsterdam the middle school stoner, and high school stoner rate would probblly decline rapidily. as i know most youngins are attracted to the outlaw look and think oh cool smoking pots illegal im illegal yea bro bad a$*.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 9, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> But how will I support my personal war in the Congo? I mean if you legalize weed you will destroy the black market that allows me to make massive profits while destroying the lives of others. This isn't fair.


 
I would perfer to Knock out the Black Market and let us grow Freely !!

U make massive Profit while destroying the lives of others ?  
What a  thing to say !!:hitchair:       Come on Tater are U trying to give MMJ a Bad Name ?  Destorying other lives isn't that what Meth, Cocaine,  Heroin,  Ice and **** like that do to lives of other?  NOT MJ!!

MJ is a Good thing, Not a Bad Thing!!!


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2008)

rofl... I _THINK_ tater was being sarcastic, flyin'..


----------



## Il Stugots (Aug 10, 2008)

i think its my destiny to open up a weed shop if it becomes legal in cali or any where else


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

who would'nt pay $50 for a pack of 20 1 gram joint...and lets say the gov gets $10 in taxes from the sale of each pack......couple o' years and the so-called "national debt" is gone....my god, the people in power are completely STUPID !!!!!have been since reagan left office....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> at one time i thought the same thing but its so much more than that. heres a little taste of what i mean..
> 
> it can be taxed just like tobaccoo, anyone can grow tobaccoo dry it and smoke it. if they taxed every gram on ounce of mj it still wouldn't generate as much money as all the fines for possesion, or probation fees to the state. the state gets money from the feds to house prisoners, legal mj would reduce the prison population there by reducing the amount of money paid to the state by the feds. also prisons get local highway mowing and cleaning contracts, less mj offenders means less free labor. less free labor means less work being done so less money for the state prisons. also you have companys like dupont who benifit from the prohabition on hemp with synthetic materials. oil companys lose money because hemp can seed oil can be used as a fuel, big pharm loses money because mj helps with so many things, why buy advil if you can smoke a plant thats free to grow. its a lot more than taxes holding mj back. jmo
> 
> ...


thats it in a nutshell....so lets fight that fight...i'm ready...have been ever since i was old enough to understand that this country's citizens were not free at all.


----------

